# [bluetooth] lecture audio par bluetooth

## loopx

Bonjour, 

J'ai un nouveau GSM : Nokia 3500  :Smile:   C'est mon premier GSM qui possède une connectique bluetooth  :Wink:     donc, je suis entrain de jouer un peu avec ...

Déjà, il y a des services assez chouette mais, je ne trouve pas le HID (pour controler la souris) ; probablement que ce gsm ne prend pas cela en charge (ou alors, il faut installer un truc en plus sur le gsm; si vous avez une idée ...).

J'ai découvert qu'il y a moyen d'écouter de la musique du GSM vers le PC (ca fonctionne via Windows XP). Donc, je me connecte à mon pc via le gsm, et je lis la musique via le GSM ... le son sort sur le PC  :Very Happy:   c'est terrible je trouve mais, est-ce que cela fonctionne sur Linux ? Si oui, que faut-il installer/configurer ? Merci  :Smile: 

Voilou, je vais découvrir le reste maintenant ^^

Merci d'avance :p

----------

## zyprexa

Bonjour,

Je me suis également amusé ainsi avec le bluetooth de mon téléphone, avant de me rendre compte que le client bemused ne fonctionne pas sur mon téléphone samsung !! (JME trop limité sur ce téléphone)

Les Nokia et les Ericsson sont, en principes, les téléphones dont le plus de fonctions sont disponibles sous linux, mais comme tu possèdes un modèle récent c'est hasardeux.

Il existe de bons outils : gammu et wammu (il y en a un qui est l'interface graphique et l'autre la ldc je sais plus lequel), mais si tu visites le site de dev, tu constateras que le support est pas miraculeux.

Peu de modèles donnent accès aux messages et appels récents, mais très peu permettent de téléphoner ou d'envoyer des messages depuis le pc.

Depuis cette expérience, les choses sont claires pour moi : je me jette sur le neo1973 dès qu'il sort   :Very Happy: 

Bon courage

----------

## loopx

re

en fait, j'ai bcp jouer avec le bluetooth  :Very Happy:     et je m'appercois que ca bouff la battrie. J'ai un new poortable qui tourne sur XP ... j'ai installé Bluetooth Remote Control, il est terrible meme si j'ai quelque bug. Ca permet en outre de prendre le controle du pc (j'avais pas ca de base sur le noia 3500c). C'est incroyable tout ce que l'on peu faire (je m'attendais juste à faire bouger le curseur lol, c'est à tester). Maintenant, j'aimerais bien faire pareil mais sous linux vu que je regarde tout via mes pc linux  :Wink: ; problème: je doute fort que ce genre de soft existe déjà sur linux  :Sad: 

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Ce genre de softs existe pour linux mais le bémol majeur est que c'est du cas par cas, en gros il y a très peu d'élus qui fonctionnent correctement.

Perso j'ai des sony ericsson très bien reconnu avec Wammu et dont je peux tout faire du point de vue "téléphonique" (synchornisation des tâches, agenda, contacts, sms, etc.) mais pour le contrôle de l'ordi c'est le néant. Mais certains y arrivent avec certains modèles, c'est là qu'est toute la limite actuelle de la chose.

----------

## gbetous

Je profite de ce thread pour poser une question (n'hésitez pa sà m'envoyer bouler, j'ouvrirai un nouveau thread si il le faut).

Est-il possible de faire passer le PC pour un kit main libres ? Je veux dire parler dans le micro, ecouter dans les enceintes ?

Merci   :Wink: 

----------

## BaNaNe

Pour la lecture de la musique via le bluetooth, je ne sais pas te dire mais si tu cherches un équivalent à Bluetooth Remote Control sous Linux, tu as AnyRemote. Il y a un programme à installer sous linux, avec interface GTK ou QT et un client java à installer sur le GSM. Sur mon Nokia dont j'ai totalement oublié le modèle, ça a fonctionné sans soucis.

----------

